# Best Superannuation Fund for WHV 462



## Cailenegrace (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi there!

Pretty straight forward-- Looking for the best superannuation fund. I'm on a WHV 462 and planning on claiming all of the money back.

Something easy, straight forward, low fees, etc....


----------

